# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  ¡PRIMER MENSAJE CHORRA DEL AÑO!

## B3L7R4N

El primer mensaje tonto del año, para empezarlo desde el principio con humor.
FELIZ AÑO A TODOS.

----------


## rodrigo00

FELIZ 2007!! (ya os sabéis la rima) jajajajajaja   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## letang

Pues yo todavía estoy en el 2.006........

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

venga letang que te quedan 5 minutos del 2006...

----------


## Dow

Letang, feliz 2007!! y... esto... qué rima tiene?

----------


## ExTrEm0

Feliz 2007, que te la "jinquen" por el oj***

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Mira, esa no me la sabía, me la apunto.

Ahí va una de Dow:

Feliz 2007, que te den un pol**zo en el moflete (este Dow  :roll: xD)

----------


## Dow

eh, tio, qué pasa con tu rollo broder? yo acaso voy diciendo la pasta que te gastaste en la mariscada para el jurado de la SEI?


feliz 2007, agárr****a, malcom, y vete.



BASTA YA! ORDEN!

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

En 2007 vete a casa de ET, que todo el culo te pete y ojala te atraviese.

 :o

----------


## Rafa505

Oh¡¡ Es la final de 8 millas, ¿a quién os pedís?  :Smile1:  

Saludos

----------


## Dow

ueee!!! vamos mis ganstaaaaaaaaaa, brodeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer, yeaaaaaaaah

feliz dos mil siete, colorao está tu oj**e,
eres un mal mago porque trucas el tapete.
el jurado de la SEI eran uns vendidos,
miguelAJO aun guardaba algunos langostinos.



yeaaaaaaaah brodeeeeeeeeer ue ue ue ue!!! nigga!





pd.- que es mentira, MiguelAJO no tenía ningún langostino, se los comieron todos... Tamariz regalaba cajas de puros a sus jurados, Malcom invitaba a mariscadas, es lo que hay, chavalotes malos y zapatillas naik.

----------


## ExTrEm0

esto va para un pseudo mago llamado Dow
Ese que espera que Blaine venga a hacer un Show
Ese que hizo de compañero de frodo
y tiene la cara de uno que se arrastra en el lodo...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Pues claro que les di langostinos, y congelados... a ver si te pensabas tú que les iba a dar unas gambas ...

Al oeste de Madrid crecia y vivia
sin hacer mucho caso a mi tia
hacia magia sin cansarme demasiado
porque el dia 4 me saqué el graduado

Cierto dia haciendo magia a un amigo
saqué una culebra del ombligo
y mi madre me decia una y otra vez
sal de casa y que no te vuelva a ver

Ni langostinos ni angulas ni turrón,
mi número tenía excelente presentación
y David, Manolo, Miguelajo y Ramón
se fueron a comer el roscón.


TOMA ESA!!

----------


## Dow

uuuuuuh que miedo me das satanás! venga todos con las manos en el airee!  :117: DDD


aunque viva un poco más al sur que tú no tengo por qué estar por debajo,
si me plantas cara yo te planto un escupitajo.
Extremo dice "watch" señalando unos pepinos,
hace misdirection y se rasca los huevinos.
nseñame l truko ese d las gomas,
komo se llama ese d las kartas dl rves mnos 1 stan todas?
me llaman para limpiar la basura de anoche,
me temo que la magia para esto no funcione...
Rafa cinco cero cinco no sabe qué es una tuerca,
ven y mira qué tornillo guardo, so puerca.
este post corre peligro de ser borrado o editado,
pero qué más da si ya os he ganado.





perrooooooos!

----------


## ExTrEm0

Dow, tio, aprende lengua, "huevinos" no existe
hablas mucho y haces poco, sigue comiendo alpiste
Yo diré "watch" pero tú solo dices "shit"
Como sigas asi te haré caer como aguas en abril,
¿"editado y ganado"? Tío eres malo, rimando con verbos,
coge una pistola y aprieta el gatillo dirigiéndola al cerebro,
eres el que se pone camisetas por encima del ombligo
tranquilo Dow, tu secreto está a salvo conmigo.

----------


## mariio

dow y extremo rimando hasta las tantas
la verdad es que yo les pondria un traje 
les llamaría el duo pirata
pero yo no soy un paje
somos un trío tío
en diciembre ace frío 
saco la baraja 
y me marco un pintaje
luego viene dow y me dice
como lo haces?
acaso las cartas tienen disfraces?
bueno
ahora me toca hablar del extremo
que aunque rime bien la verdad esque es un poco memo
yeah,extremo es un cochino
me come el pe**no
pero no ayer sino todos los días
como carne de porcino 
yo alucino,lo que hace tu vecina
y no se lo niega ninguno
esa también come
como carne de vacuno
yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


oporque si no me rallo,hemos vuelto, el trío,dow,extemo y mariio
un saludo

----------


## ExTrEm0

Mariio tío, dime una cosa, ¿pero tú eres tonto?
Con esta improvisada te voy a dejar absorto.
Este Bud Spencer ya me tiene cansado
y luego por ahí tenemos a Dow que no sabe hacer pareados
Ah sí, perdonen, hizo uno usando verbos en participio
mariio, ¿eres tonto? Uy lo siento, ya lo dije al principio.
Escribid bien mi nombre, cabrones, se escribe ExTrEm0
La próxima improvisada hacedla bien o vuestra casa os quemo.
Este pive se despide por el momento, tiene una cita
Hago desaparecer a Mariio y Dow con mi larga varita...

----------


## Dow

mejor sería eXtReMo, porque vas de culo,
pon los ojos en blanco para no ver como te pulo,
mis rimas te secuestran y te meten en un zulo
y si preguntan por tí digo "na, dándose un rulo".
uno a uno, o de cien en cien,
bocados al aire, no los ves? mira ven,
que te lo muestro con anteojos, os dejo to flojos,
los que quisieron patearme el culo acabaron cojos.
y mañana será tarde para pensar en los inicios,
aprovecho que tu mente arde para rimar con participios,
y con lo que me dé la gana porque sé que valgo,
mira mis dientes, conejillo, yo seré tu galgo.
tu gran barita mágica? sí, porque desaparece,
eso es caquita tio o me lo parece?
no sé no sé, ya no me fio,
en diciembre, mario, claro que hace frio...





huevinos existe, como Teruel

----------


## Marco Antonio

Joer que despliegue.... 

Y yo que solo me se... (como ya dije una vez..)

me subí a la reja....
con la .......

etc...
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## B3L7R4N

¡Pelea de gallos en el foro! Uuuooohh! (Así es como llaman en mi pueblo a las batallas de rap)
'Pa mi' que va ganando Extremo, parece que lo haya hecho antes.   :Lol:  
Ahora vas a pasar de David Blaine a 'Raper Blaine', que no se qué es peor.   :Wink:

----------


## Dow

en tu pueblo... bueno, es una batalla internacional que se llama asín xD y bueno, ExTrEmO (así bien señor), ya ha tenido varias con Mariio y un tal Dow...

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Bueno, yo abandono  :-(  no tengo nada que hacer contra Extremo (si Dow, eres un paquete como yo xD )

A ver esos raperos del foro que salgan...

----------


## Dow

seré un paquete pero no abandono,
yo a eXtReMo lo lleno de abono,
de cagada de elefante, con guante elegante,
esto ya no es como antes, tú un cerdo y yo un diamante - en bruto
en tu boca escorbuto,
hago bases, sí, que ya dan su fruto.
en el último minuto,
Mario ya no es el más guai del instituto,
me lanzais palabras que me dejan impoluto.
no hay más que rimen en el foro?
al final me quedo solo...
lanzando rimas escritas que nadie mejoró,
tal vez por flaqueza, o por pasar del tema,
muchos hilos tontos, pero sólo este quema.
espero que entre el forero nuevo,
y diga "y esto es de magia? pero..."
pero qué, pero nada, Cambalache se llama,
me tiro más tiempo aquí, que mujeres en mi cama.
sí, lo que has leido es lo que he puesto,
lo pondré en "yo confieso" para quedarme con estos,
y con aquél, y con aquella, y con esos que hay allá,
dowicillo está en la casa, que se cae p'atrás...





si es que me encienden...

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Me apunto una:
Ey Blaine, este es un foro libre,
escribimos extremo, pero siempre con calibre.
Mira Dow, que movidas se arma,
el tío no rapea, sólo habla.
Mejor ver el ilusionista, 
porque imitando a ocho millas no entráis en la lista.
Ey, Malcom se retira, 
seguro que hace magia, pa fastidiar a la tia.
Marco Antonio postea con dos versos,
tío, compra la ranita y a los demás los metes presos.
Y espera, eso no es todo!, 
Rafa505 se come a los del foro.
Mariio se marca un soneto
tío, retírate, mejor juega al teto.


Espero respuestas covincentes
como sean tan malas como antes, me vot a cepillar los dientes!!!


 8-)  8-)  8-)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Olé  8-)  8-)  8-)

----------


## Dow

rapeo rimo jodo flojos,
barro despojos, saco los ojos,
arranco manojos, pulo a to'los pijos,
es placentero el rimaaaar de un dominguero,
que mañana curro, y no lloro,
más bien imploro que me den más días de descanso y cagar oro,
como el que caga el moro,
o el ruso, o el asturiano,
uy qué rima más fácil... verdad Mariano?
caras de ratas, caras de zorra,
24 horas en tu cabeza... como mi gorra.






por hoy, 1 enero 2007 (si hay que meterla se mete), descanso...

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Ja
Ey Dow, pero por qué sólo los cuatro ultimos versos son coherentes?
Tienes problemas, o acaso eres deficiente?
En todo caso, ni Carrol ni Vernon te pueden ayudar
¿acabarás loco? A mi no me lo preguntes: acabo de postear.
Creo que ya no puedes caer más bajo
porque aquí el asturiano es el más majo.
Y por cierto, quién es el ruso? Acaso es Malcom?
Oh, cuidado con Zarkov, que se mosquea todo el rato.
Y ExTrEmo? Se ha pirado?
Allá en las islas, todo va atrasado!
Yo os cedo el turno, 
porque como siga así, me cargo a todo el mundo!!!!



 :P  :o

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Este es mi regreso
pero sigo muy travieso:

Deberia daros vergüenza
los dos de 15 años somos las promesas
a ganar el FISM de cartomagia
¿o tal vez el de numismagia?
Dow y Extremo
ya están viejos
ninguno será el rey
como el numi gay

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Jajaja... Esta dolió 8-)  8-)

----------


## ExTrEm0

Jod** tio, ya se porqué te llaman DOW,
la D es de "decrépito" y la OW es de Willow
tengo los ojos en blanco sólo para no ver tu careto,
sabes bien que todo lo que digo es cierto.
Vas de productor y lo único que produces es risa.
En esto del rap vas a acabar peor que la torre de Pisa
Este tio te hace trizas,
todos sabemos que ExTrEm0 improvisa
aunque lo haga bien o mal siempre tiene algo de mensaje
mi "*b*arita" magica dices? Mejor te doy clases de lenguaje.
En diciiembre hace frío? Aquí hay 24º grados al sol
Dow, tienes la misma apariencia y el mismo aspecto que un Trol
Que me llenas de abono? Eso ya lo hiciste cuando entre a tu casa
a hacerle una visita a quien tu sabes, no quiero dar la brasa
porque soy amigo de la musica, ese que al rap abraza
quieres ver lo que opino de ti? Pon el WINAMP y oye "VETE A CASA"
El Mariio ya se ha callado, no tiene lo que hay que tener
sólo necesitas mente y que esta funciona bien
dejar que las ideas fluyan por tu cabeza
pero eso a tus neuronas les provoca pereza.
Quien se atreve a improvisar contra mi que me avise
No tengo faltas, dile a O'malley que este texto revise.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Mira el Extremo, ni si quiera me ha mencionado
será chulo el tío, eso me ha decepcionado.
Sus mensajes llegan con retraso
y eso no va con el caso, 
porque el tío se llama Extremo 
y es algo memo.
Ey tío, voy en decadencia,
porque me dejáis las rimas sin presencia.
Todo hay que decirlo, el Dow ha quedao fuera de combate,
Extremo le ha echao sin falta de ningún bate.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

:o Ahora me toca (a ver qué pongo...)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

A mi tampoco me ha citado,
Dow parece que se ha callado,
Mario ya se ha muerto:
Extremo le ha dejado el ojo tuerto.
Mira la cara de Marco Antonio
parece que ha fumado Polonio.
Igual que Ignoto y sus infantes,
Magikko y eidan los cantantes
O'Malley es el corrector
Talman el mafioso atracador
Mariano es el administrador
y también nuestro señor.

AMEN

----------


## mariio

Malcom he resucitado ya ves
rimar con los verbos es facil no crees?
lo estas viendo y malcom se está cagando
tu rimas con verbos y yo me hago un pareado
ahora me toca hablar de el jose
siempre con la fotillo de las cartas con su pose
yo creo que es mejor que te vuelvas a belén a tu portal
porque en el mundo de las rimas lo estas haciendo fatal
lo de extremo y memo ya lo puse
pareces un enfermo,solo escribes letras en tu cuaderno
te diré una cosa y es que eres un toyaco 
o un toy en realidad te llamas paco
chocolatero
tu estilo se cuenta en ceros
pa la próxima extremo y dow esque se me está quedando el teclado sin pilas,q la gente que lea esto no se mosquee que estamos de buen rollo
un saludo

----------


## dreaigon

alla voy:

¿QUE PASA?
¿QUE PASA?
...........
.......
me quedé sin rimas.... :roll: 

alla voy:

Algo desastroso
pasa por el foro
al tio ignoto
las gafas se le han roto
-ya no os veo.
dice el tio feo
y luego llega O´Malley
que está anonadado
pues sus sombreros le han robado
-¿ahora que hare yo, sin mi colección?
esto es peor que un botellóóoon

Algo raro pasa por el foro
si estan ¡ hasta formando un coro!

Aquí llega el ruso 
está muy confuso
hoy que ha debutado
piedras le han tirado

¿que he hecho yo para merecer esto?
si solo he dicho- magia es armamento.

Algo raro pasa por el foro
si estan ¡ inagurando el locomotoro!
Algo raro pasa por el foro
si estan ¡ todos locos como un toro!...............

Graacias gracias, modestia aparte espero que os hayais reido

----------


## Rafa505

Para el que vea El Hormiguero de Cuatro, que le ponga la musiquilla de los rap que hacen, que suena bien.  :Smile1:

----------


## dreaigon

JAJAJA si, me e acordado y me e puesto a ello, me he fijado en la scaracteristicas mas representativas de los personajes y voila..








en breve al segunda parte

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Ya estamos igualados, 3 contra 3

Jóvenes viejos   :Lol: : Extremo, Dow y Mario   

VS

Jóvenes jóvenes:  Jose, Dreaigon  Malcom

¿Quién ganará?

----------


## dreaigon

y de lado de jovenes jovenes teneis a un genio(osea yo) jajajajajajaja es broma


viejetes os vmaos a pulir

----------


## mariio

de acuerdo
malcom cuantos años tienes?
dow extrmo y yo somos los elegidos,os aviso
un saludo

----------


## Rafa505

vente a The Phone House
hay miles de opciones
movil e internet
todos los operadores 
¿Quieres mas razones?
 :Lol:   :Lol:  

¿Esto estaba inventado ya?  :Smile1:

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Yo tengo 15 añitos, jose otros 15 y dreaigon si no los ha cumplido... 14

(que ya estais mu viejos :D)

----------


## dreaigon

si tengo 15 los cumple ayer el 1 de enero

----------


## mariio

tngo 15 años y soy viejo?
xD
da igual eso se demuestra que soy niño prodigio y os supero claramente

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Vale, los quinceañeros contra los veinteañeros (mario, creía que tenias más, pero te pondremos con los viejos :P)

----------


## mariio

no,no yo voy con dow y extremo xq somos el trio rap y eso ya lo savemos y lo saveis y os ganamos claramente

----------


## ExTrEm0

Yeah

Ha vuelto ExTrEm0, escondeos como tortugas,
mira tu entrepierna, la tendrás como una oruga.
Aqui la peña se cree que van de raperos
y luego los ves cantando "porompompero".
Estos chiquillajes a mí no me van a parar,
les fastidia que en mis palabras tenga toda la verdad.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Extremo te hablo a ti
comprate un pirulí
Hay que ser muy hombre
para rimar algo con mi nombre
Os haceis llamar el trío
y de vosotros yo me río
como no estais calientes
os vamos a dar en los dientes

Dow dice que fue a ver a Alberto
pero es una trola, nada es cierto
la imagen está trucada con el photshop
o si no con el paint shop pro
hay que ser muy rata
para engañarnos de una forma tan barata
¿Lo de estar con segóbriga también es mentira?
Cuidado, o desataréis nuestra ira

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Estoy hasta los huevos, de tanto Letirap.
De mucho niño, que no sabe ni hablar.

A unos pocos chulos les parece cultura.
La verdad, apesta como la basura.

Mucha rima facil, mucha rima idiota.
Las escucho, y me voy a echar la pota.

Vaya mierda moda, vamos a rimar
Las palabras que sé de prescolar.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Cambiad el título del hilo para que quede mejor :D, porque eso de "primer mensaje chorra! xD

----------


## eidanyoson

Ni ExTrEmO, ni Malcom ni Dow,
No tenéis suficiente flow...

 Al principio fue el verbo y luego fui yo,
incómodos sentimientos cabalgo,
entro y salgo en mis bolsillos vacíos,
guardo el sonido integro directo del barrio,
soy un perdedor ganando.
Ni el cielo ni el infierno,
ando siempre en el medio,
¿Crees que me importa una mierda lo que piensas o lo que hablas?
Que te jodan, no hay mas, yo
Sinceridad crucificada, mártires de la nada,
mierda envasada, promesas de almohada,
palabras que se lleva el viento,
ángeles sin alas cayendo, por siempre ardiendo, mordiendo,
en tu cuello cerdo, perros sin sueño, tengo los pies en el suelo y el cerebro hambriento,
sigo escupiendo lo que siento, como gritando en el desierto,
sigo buscando una respuesta en el viento.
 Consejo de sabios, que no se priven
las chicas de un beso de anís en sus labios.
No pongo melodías, mi rap dirigido a
minorías por dar prioridad a las teorías.
Princesas perdieron a sus héroes,
los genios se pasean por las chimeneas.
Tan solo soy uno más del gremio,
espíritu bohemio, demasiado en común con los genios...



 :D  :D

----------


## Dow

va va va, Eidan, ahora me marco yo la parte de Kase.o, no? te falta poner al final de tu post algo como "Señor Rojo"... ya que la canción es suya! muahaha



quería poner verde a extremo, pero me unisteis a su bando,
por qué poquito te has librado, bailador de mambo...
me vienen tres enanos a soltar "palabras de preescolares",
3D tio, no te acerques a estos lares...
lo de the phone house ya estaba inventado!
sé de algún otro que con verbos aun hace pareados,
y luego se me critica a mí, pimpím,
cuando pareceis todos un manikí de pimki,
os falta el bolsito de pucca,
el trio de jóvenes sois doraemon, novita y chicuca,
yo soy suneo, mariio el gigante y y extremo...
puede ser lo que querais, pero dejad de llamarle memo.
que es una rima fácil, con las palabras soy muy ágil,
voy de productor... y casi ya tengo un maxi.
próximamente, en las mejores minicadenas,
no se venderá, se subirá a internet, so memas.
por cierto extremo, ya estoy en casa, burro,
y no es que me calle, es que vengo del curro...
jodios estudiantes, que estais de vacaciones...
me dan igual las faltas! suspendí lengua, cabr**es!
salivazos a borbotones... me desabrocho los botones,
para seducir a la rima, premio sólo de campeones...

----------


## magikko

Tiemblen todos por que magikko ya vino!
todos me temen, nadie se pone en mi camino
tengo ya 20 y a los viejos yo apoyo,
y a todos los niños los meteremos en un hoyo

les mostraremos de nustra magia su poder
y con un pase a todos vamos a desaparecer

malcom, somos mas malos de lo que te imaginas
y salte ya del grupo de monton de gallinas,
por que si no apoyas a este maduro movimiento
te decimos abracadabra y te esfumamos de momento

el buen ExTrEm0 en la sangre el ritmo tiene
no se metan con el si saben lo que les conviene
con sus rimas los dejará a todos muy mal,
el k se mete con el termina en un hospital

mariio es de su grupo? jaja mira como me rio!
si es un niñito! aun no crece el tío!
solo comenta y no escribe ninguna rima
anda gatenado por que seguro aun no camina.

por el tal dreaigon no tenemos prisa
ese no puede ni ponerse una camisa
pobres niños que dela vida no saben nada
solo saben hacer magia con baraja trucada

seremos viejos pero tenemos la experiencia
en nustra sangre el poder y en las rimas la potencia
es mejor que se calmen, se los digo ahora que puedo
por que despues van a llorar de tanto miedo.




.... muajaja

----------


## Dow

cris cros cris cros

----------


## ExTrEm0

Como no se pueden decir tacos dire lo siguiente:
hijos de dama de burdel, que pasa? es que no lo entiendes?
Perdon, Eso no es mio, es de Nach en "El Regreso"
Que mas quieres? que en la mejilla te de un beso?
Damelo tu en otra parte y ya veremos 
Por mucho que mires por ahi solo hay un ExTrEm0
Si te fijas, Mi nick es igual que mis rimas
No soy de esos que se ponen a bailar encima de una tarima.
Con esa música pastillera o con la basura del reaggeton
con las tíos sin poder moverse de lo apretado que tiene el pantalón.
No sigas esas modas, seguro que tú tienes camiseta rosa
y vas por ahi "perreando", pegados a las tías cual babosa.
No quiero meterme con nadie, tengo a todos respeto, 
¿qué pasa? ¿No sabes que es eso? Si quieres te hago un boceto.
No me gusta la rima fácil, siempre intento que no sea fácil,
dile a todas esas tías que si tengo la lengua ágil.
Ya veras que todas asentarán con la cabeza
En el rap y en el sexo lo importante se llama Destreza.


(Me voy, hasta la nocheeeeeeeee)

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Tardé en contestar porque estaba en oviedo comprando librillos.

Mirad chavales, me valgo con pocos versos,
el Mariio y el Extremo, son lo más malo del mundo entero.
Sí, a Malcom y a mi no nos podéis ganar,
sólo con el sonata, os vamos a trallar.
Y espera, que vino el eidanyoson,
ya tardaba, pero coño, ¡si parece un oso!
Y espera, que se suma el 3D,
pero si el tío es de barcelona, que ni si quiera es un burdel.
Me marcho, que hoy toca colegeo, 
pero tranquilos, luego vuelvo a daros un rodeo.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Esa también les ha dolido :D Venga, más gente que esto se sigue animando

----------


## mariio

escucha magikko lo que yo ideo
aqui todos savemos que tienes la po*a como un fideo
luego esta el jose que rima con gozo
todavía no me he despeinado y ya te destrozo
todos saven aquí que el trío rap es el numero uno
si vosotros soys del atleti reventaré a neptuno
escucha mi estilo,es gigante
yo soy de madrid no de alicante
escucha lo que digo en magia potagia
ya todos saven que eidanyoson rimas plagia 
yeahhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## eidanyoson

Jopé no se os escapa una eh?  :D  :D 

 Pues no es sólo del Sr Rojo, hay más, a ver quien las encuentra jejejeje 
 Y si queréis os digo porque lo he hecho:


 Lo verdaderamente difícil de esto
 es escribir con sentido y sentimiento.
 Da igual que sea libre el verso,
 asonante, blanco o con efecto.
 Tenéis que vaciar el alma de impurezas,
 de estereotipos, de frases sin cabeza,
 de insultos sin delicadeza, 
 y por supuesto, con entereza,
 la verdad por delante siempre.
 Quien sea quien la verdad encuentre.
 No hace falta ser elocuente
 si no, mirar adentro y ser valiente.
 Rimar por rimar, lo desprecio;
 es sólo para estudiantes sin cerebro,
 niñas de culo estrecho
 y algún b.boy que se cree con derecho...

 Por si alguno no lo ha visto
  es un canto a la falta de originalidad,
 no es un rap ni nada por el estilo
 Es, sólo, vuestra sobrada mediocridad... 

 Pues eso 



   :D

----------


## magikko

Que todos saben que parece fideo?
ahora no se quejen! que hasta han pedido video!
como dijo extremo, lo que cuenta es la destreza!
lo importante no lo grueza, si no cuanto dure tieza

de todos ustedes no entiende ninguno
se los rapearé a uno por uno
de todos ustedes no entiende ninguno
como el gran magikko .... bufff...... no existe alguno!

el buen castiñeiras pocos versos usa,
por que se le calientala mente si de ella abusa,
ya les dije que magikko es el mejor
al que se meta conmigo lo haré perdedor

el gran eidanyoson siempre escribe bonito
por que copia de wikipedia todo lo escrito
leí su rap y les juro que nadie lo iguala
parece que al escribir fuma mariguana

hagan caso a malcom, los invita a rapear
y aun que entren muchos yo los voy a acabar
con mis rimas ando, por la vida voy cantando
y con raperos como ustedes yo voy acabando!



SEÑORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!  :D

----------


## Marco Antonio

Y a todos los cinco
por el c u l o se la hinco.

Yeah!!!

Claro, con fuerza y contundente.... lo bueno si breve....

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

ja, el magikko habla sin sentido sobre mi,
hace rimas absurdas, que yo ya escribí. 
Mi apellido usa sin permiso,
pero me da igual, le hago caso omiso.
El extremo se ha pirao
¿Estará tomando colacao?
ah, perdonad, que los jóvenes somos nosotros
vosotros tomáis cerveza, pero luego os canta el pozo.
Ala me voy a ver la tele, 
aunque cuando vuelva, os estaréis tocando el pene!


Jajaaj, ahora es cuando alguien dice:
TIEMPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

----------


## Dow

tiempo para qué, para daros un respiro?
ni un segundo os dejo libres de éste mi pepino.
lleva razón sobre mí el asturiano,
porque sin rapear, sólo con hablar, os gano.
Ni Vernon ni Carrol me ayudan en mis rimas,
que sólo los últimos versos son decentes? prprpr deliras,
estas son mis maneras, leyendo un libro de monedas,
lo siento pero en mi examen no apruebas.
ya sé que lo de las monedas era una cagada...
pero no tengo la cara de borrar lo que no me gusta y decir que es improvisada,
pero si sois una monada...
despues de esto vuestras almas necesitarán pomada.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Ja, Mira Dow, porque es Navidad
que si no te pareaba sin igual.
Fíjate que con lo siguiente 
ya tengo suficiente:
No tienes ni idea de rapear,
cuatro críos pueden más.
Menudo pringao,
has repetido dos rimas, sin cortar el bacalao.
Ja

----------


## Dow

qué he repetido? :S

----------


## Dow

eché un ojo a lo escrito... y no repito nada,
no me culpes de errores inexistentes o me lanzaré en manada,
rafa505 me dice que rimar con "pepino" le quema,
deja de rallarme con lo de la tuerca brema...
ajjjjuuuaaa!, perdón... una flema,
por el día se está bien, pero por la noche hiela,
por lo menos en Madrid, en Canarias no lo sé,
cada uno de vosotros sereis "la femme coupé",
pero sin recomponeros, foreros, ya no me espero,
rimaré como, donde y cuando quiero,
que nadie se confunda, no soy Toni Gambero,
al final más de uno acabará siendo mi mamporrero...

----------


## letang

Ayer estuve bajándome algunas canciones de rap
De Nach, de SFDK, de Shotta, y algunos más.
Buscando en Wikipedia alguna información
y ordenando las canciones en mi ordenador.

Llego al foro y veo esta batalla de gallos
que más que de gallos parece de gallitos
No entiendo por qué a la hora de rimar
se ve la necesidad de insultar a los demás

Pretendía hacer prosa y ha salido verso
no ha sido voluntario, ha sido espontáneo
Quienes defienden el rap, dicen que no es agresivo
pero lees algunas cosas y te pitan los oídos.

Algunos están currados y tienen algo de ironía
otros tiran al insulto tonto sin tono interesante
Os propongo, porque no soy tan flipi de decir "os reto"
A que sigáis escribiendo versos sin ataques tan directos.

A ver quien se curra alguna letra interesantes
Sin atacar a ninguno, solo con rimas "obnubilantes"

(he intentao currarme algunas aliteraciones... pero jamás he hechos cosas dee estas en mi vida xD a ver si escuchando algo se me pega un poco....)

----------


## mariio

> Y a todos los cinco
> por el c u l o se la hinco.
> 
> Yeah!!!
> 
> Claro, con fuerza y contundente.... lo bueno si breve....


ganador incuestionable xD

----------


## Rafa505

> vente a The Phone House
> hay miles de opciones
> movil e internet
> todos los operadores 
> ¿Quieres mas razones?
>   
> 
> ¿Esto estaba inventado ya?


Segundo puesto, por lo menos.  :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## Dow

lo bueno es que se es agresivo, pero "deportivamente", pues sólo al rimar... y bueno, lo de rimar ahí sin ataques, está guai, a ver si se consigue... yo ahora estoy cansado y voy a cenar  :117:  a ver si luego me animo... muahaha

----------


## ExTrEm0

El Letang ha aparecido, que sepan que le dicen Nano
lo que no sabe es que su padre es el del butano.
No nos insultamos, sólo decimos cosas con cariño,
no somos los que nos rompemos los piños.
Somos gente tranquila a pesar de las críticas
no somos superficiales, nos gusta la parte psíquica.
No se me da bien rimar con esdrújulas
se me da peor que guiarme con brújula.
Ya somos dos canarios metidos en el post
si te aburres vete a ver tu mejor pelicula, "Ghost",
porque eres un fantasma, ¿te crees el mejor?
Te golpearé con fuerza con el martillo de Thor.
¿No entiendes, quieres que te explique algo?
Soy tan rápido rimando como un galgo.
En otras cosas yo soy el más lento,
¿me preguntas si soy un tonto? Yo asiento.
Soy un tonto por perder el tiempo contigo,
aunque nadie me pide rimar yo me obligo.
Odio las malas críticas a la cultura Hip-Hop,
vívelo en tus carnes y verás como es, tripón.
Prefieres a esos "triunfitos" repletos de usura,
no pongo tacos porque si no Mariano nos censura.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Ya he venido de Toledo
tranqui Jose, que estos no me dan miedo
En la ciudad imperial
habia una enorme catedral.
Allí la magia enamoró a la profe patri
con el vice de la SEI, Dramagic.
Vendían muchas grandes espadas
pero ni siquiera estaban afiladas,
el dependiente decía que eran auténticas
pero en realidad eran puras réplicas.

La atravesaba el río Tajo
pero estaba lleno de mierdajos,
además las palomas dejaban cagadas,
seguro que comieron unas fabadas.

En fin,
que es mejor Madrid...

P.D.
Letang, ya no insulto y te hago caso
porque si no a todos les arraso   :Lol:

----------


## Marco Antonio

Pues toledo mola
a mi me gusta mucho.
esto no rima
pero me importa una mierda.

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

para aquellos que no entiendan de rima esta última se puede clasificar como...Parcial, asonante, vocálica, imperfecta   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   sobre todo esto último.

----------


## ign

Copón...

----------


## Ayy

xD la de Marco Antonio... tambien tiene su encanto... jejeje

----------


## gones

yo le daria el premio ha Marco Antonio,aunque sea solo por ese sombrero skatalitico que lleva.

Rude boy,rude boy!!!

Cerveza,soul,mujeres y futbol!

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hombre Gones, Por fin alguien sensato en el foro.

Además comprado en plena calle Fuencarral

 :Wink:

----------


## gones

Di que si Marco Antonio,todo lo que sea comprado por esos lares es de lo bueno lo mejor,de lo mejor lo superior(eso si que es una rima :D ).

Bueno veo a los eminems falto de ideas!!

Voy con mi corbata estrecha
dandole a mi vespa mecha,
por las calles de malasaña
que a Marco Antonio invitare a una caña

Soy un sesentero
de los pies a la cabeza entero
y como un buen modernista
veo a Fame un buen teclista

y ya no me sale mas....esque soy mu malo pa esto!!  :Oops:  


Pd:se que no tiene que ver con el tema,pero me emocione con el sombrero de Marco Antonio.

Saludos

----------


## letang

¿Y tú me llamas tripón? ¿tú te has visto gordinflón?.
Los magos de Las Palmas, en mi casa nos reunimos
eso de llamarlo "círculo"
es en homenaje a nuestro amigo.

Si en esdrújulas no sabes rimar...
¿pa qué lo intentas "casuá"?

Antes de seguir escribiendo boberías
me interesaría saber un poco de teoría.
No de teoría de la magia, que de eso solo sabe Ella
de teoría de la métrica que es lo que ahora nos lleva.

¿Hay algo mínimamente establecido?
¿Deben ser mis versos alejandrinos?
Como veo aquí mucho libertinaje
no me esmero con el metraje
escribo lo que me da la gana
con cuantos versos considero oportuno
y evito la rima fácil
como poner aquí "Neptuno".

Me falta agresividad y el motivo es muy sencillo
en mi vida y en mi alma soy un chico muy tranquilo
Eso sí, no se equivoquen, también soy un poco cabrón
pero meto puyas muy sutiles que no son más que vacilón.

----------


## zarkov

Hala, viva el ripio
un arte muy menor
aunque yo no lo practico.
Esto de rimar todo es empezar.

No hace falta arte
no es lo importante,
se dice cualquier cosa
y al final se pone _osa_

No es tan complicado
pero es fundamental,
que antes de lanzarse
vayas uno por delante, nada más

A todos los foreros
quiero desearles
un feliz 2007
tres en cada cacha 
y una en el ojete.

----------


## Dow

y aquí se apuntan hasta los moderadores,
zarkov se presenta sin decir "señoras y señores",
con las manos sucias tecleo y separo los renglones,
como ves, letang, la métrica a veces importa tres cojo**s.
ya sean alejandrinos, o del mester clerecía,
la cosa es quedar bien con un poco de picardía.
mas, si tienes problemas para rimar con "osa",
habrá que rendir cuentas como "omali" con su esposa,
como en salsa rosa, en verso o en prosa,
coloca bien el puzzle con palabra minuciosa,
que no sea patosa, al agujero, a la fosa,
tienes cuernos, cual caracol o cual babosa.
osa-día es llamar a mi rima fácil,
o cuando soy el rey, decir que soy un álfil.
el lunes me dan la moto, menudo peligro acecha,
me veo clavado en un árbol como una flecha,
aunque tengo mucha vida, al menos hasta la fecha,
pero me pondré el casco para no hacerme ninguna brecha...






ala, sin meterse con naide naide nadie   :Lol:

----------


## eidanyoson

Desaparecido,
se ha ido,
el aliento sediento 
de la inspiración:
Creación.
Y así me hallo perdido,
confundido,
a las puertas del paraíso fácil
y grácil
del poema obtuso y sin brillo.
derramaré tinta en mis manos,
¡qué versos tan lejanos!,
y esperaré que se disfrace el azar
de pura y clara genialidad.
Qué mas da.
Me dedicaré a leeros en este foro
mientras espero,
desespero,
a ser yo de nuevo...
_
Bohemio_

----------


## mariio

esto no es una rima,esto lo he encontrado haciendo zapping,malcom buscando a fans por medio de la fuerza
http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/in...5645cbdfedec0a
un saludo

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

xD  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## magikko

que flojera, ya me aburrierón
yo soy el mejor y no entendierón
que tercos, asi lo quisiéron
aquí regreso por que lo pidiéron
para decir tonterías 
ustedes son bien rolleros
con sus locuras y manías
espantan a los nuevos foreros
las cosas que escriben no riman para nada
parecen trabalenguas, no se entiende nada
dicen puros sin sentidos
por eso amigos queridos
que les entre en la cabeza
que solo dan tristeza
cuando quieran un curso
de como hacer rimas
no seas tonto y ponte buso,
ven conmigo si te animas
ya te dije que soy el mejor
que nadie me puede igualar
dejas de ser un perdedor
por que te voy a enzeñar ha hablar
por el momento me despido y me retiro
esta esta aburridisima batalla
estoy tan desepcionado que me pegaría un tiro
por que ninguno de ustedes da la talla
y si algun dia se dan cuenta
de la mala cara que al foro le dan
yo se que entre ustedes no faltaran
quienes me escuchen de manera atenta
que el mejor soy yo! y no lo entienden
talves con mis clases alguien lo entiende
ya me canse de escribir tonterias
y se que esto es lo que leer querias
me retiro de esta batalla
no por miedo, si no por que no dan la talla!!


la verdad, la verdad apoco no son buenas rimas?
dale dale, di que si, yo se que quieres aceptarlo y no te animas

----------


## Dow

amigo magikko, hace rato que dejó de ser batalla,
ya veo que más que reir, solo querias la medalla,
todos hemos hecho un poco de cobayas,
pero anda tio, por unas risas, no te vayas.
que malcom busca fans desesperadamente,
mariio puso el video que vendió al programa "gente",
que qué dice la gente? chopito en la frente (xD)
la chica del video se tiró con parapente?
el payaso de la hora chanante hace mejores rimas,
qué se le va a hacer, te quedas o te piras?
quedaos todos un rato, a ver si zarkov reparte cesta,
es sospechoso que un moderador tan charlatán gane la apuesta...
que no, que es broma, yo creo en su mano inocente,
y como no sé cómo seguir, vuelvo a rimar con "gente"...



chim pum

----------


## letang

Nunca había oído un rapeo con voz angelical, y la verdad es que tiene su morbo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQO3K8BcyGM

Hay gestos que enamoran...   :Oops:

----------


## ExTrEm0

Esa tiene de rapera lo que yo de amor por Ignoto. Sólo hay que ver las fotos que tiene en la pared... En fin...  Eso sí, buena está la niña xD

----------

